# Cost to build this wishing well.



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

A friend of mine wants me to build her a wishing well to cover her well at home. This plan I found is almost an exact match for what she wants http://www.buildeazy.com/well.html. 

The only bummer for me is that she doesn't care what wood it is but wants it cheap. I don't have any "cheap" wood. So I would need to go and buy some. This plan calls for 40ft of rough pine, what would that cost me. In general what would this cot in material to build. I would maybe make a little bucket to go along with it for effect too.

thanks
Derek

Side note: I could use some rough cherry I have, some of it is beat up and has sap. I could always use that. But what would be the best way to fishing it for out doors?


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Dvoigt said:


> A friend of mine wants me to build her a wishing well to cover her well at home. This plan I found is almost an exact match for what she wants http://www.buildeazy.com/well.html.
> 
> The only bummer for me is that she doesn't care what wood it is but wants it cheap. I don't have any "cheap" wood. So I would need to go and buy some. This plan calls for 40ft of rough pine, what would that cost me. In general what would this cot in material to build. I would maybe make a little bucket to go along with it for effect too.
> 
> ...


The price of wood is very highly dependent upon your locale. What it would cost in material to build that well cover here would/may be vastly different than your location. Since the plan specifies how many board feet, your best bet is to go down to your local wood suppliers and find out how much that many board feet will cost. Then add in whatever hardware is required. Again, based upon your local cost.

It also depends upon how well you can follow the plans without producing more waste/or less waste than the plan estimates.

Good luck.

George


----------



## KevinG (May 8, 2009)

For rough pine, we pay about $1/bd ft in this area. (I read your plans in linear feet). Rough lumber tho isn't always usable 100%. 

You can quickly get into a loss situation trying to do this cheap and trying to blindly bid the job. Figure your materials, add 25% for waste and multiply the material cost by 4. If the customer bulks, you are better to walk away. Every job I tried to do cheap, I ended up having to re-do in top quality. Everyone wants it for free until they get the project, then they wish they went top notch. 

Just my 2 cents. Let us know how you make out.


----------



## skymaster (Oct 30, 2006)

The fact that she is screaming CHEAP is a warning to you. Nothing is cheap, that said the only wood to use is pressure treated. Your labor doesnt depend on the type of wood. What will change your labor for the worst is when you use CHEAP material and she bitches in 6 months and you have to build a new one every 6 months.It is outside in the weather pressure treated is as cheap as you dare go.:yes:


----------



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

Ok well what would that treated wood cost? And where is the best place to get a small quantity of it, a big box store?

If I went with Cherry wood that I have, what could I put on that to protect it?


----------

